# [A] Progressgilde nRage



## GloraX (25. November 2012)

Die neu gegründete Gilde nRage wurde von Spielern gegründet die das Ziel haben absolut im vorderen Progress mit zumischen. Das Ziel ist ganz klar: World #50.
Das Ziel ist es möglichst effizient zu raiden mit wenig Aufwand sprich nicht 24/7 zu Raiden. 
Einige Spieler von uns haben sehr lange und auf hohem Niveau Progress geraidet. 
Unteranderem in Gilden wie For the Horde, Oblivion, UndiputeD, Why me, Pulse und Genuine durch Jahre langes Raiden auf Top Niveau haben wir sehr viel Erfahrung und sind top motiviert hier neu anzugreifen.

Raidzeiten:

Mo-Do: 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr
So: 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Freitag - Samstag frei

Suchen alle Klassen - vorrangig aber:

Tanks
RangeDDs

www.nrage-guild.de - Bewerbt euch oder added mich unter Imoen#2910


----------



## GloraX (26. November 2012)

push!


----------

